# 1,2,3 ... thousand problems



## tampa99 (Sep 16, 2018)

Hello,
I am going through turmoil with the wifey. Too many problems to list. I am trying to post within "considering divorce" ....Do I need to do anything else but complete account setup requirements. Is there really a need for an avatar....

Oh well, I hope I cya in a bit over at "considering divorce or separation"

---++++

Update: 
I am unable to start a thread with "considering divorce" .... It says No permission. Same happens when I try to add a signature which seems a requirement for account completion. What's with all these hoops. I am really starting to get frustrated.

Update 2:
I am even unable to reply to this post.


----------



## sunsetmist (Jul 12, 2018)

You don't need an avatar. It takes a bit for TAM logistics and approval to catch up after registration. If things don't improve, contact @EleGirl.


----------



## tampa99 (Sep 16, 2018)

Quick reply seems to work. I messaged the admin. Thank you soo much


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

@tampa99

Have you confirmed/verified your account with the email that TAM sent you when you created your account?

The problem you are experiencing is that it takes a bit for the TAM software to verify a new account... an hour or so I think. So you need to check back in a bid and see if you can post in other forums.


----------



## tampa99 (Sep 16, 2018)

all set! Thanks much


----------

